# Dogtra vs. Tritronics electronics



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

So, my old TT 150 electronics are nearing the end of their useful life. It is sad to see them go, but I won't miss hoarding turn-on plugs.

I was just going to order the new Pro controls, but someone told me that the Dogtra electronics are actually more popular.

Can anyone fill me in on the pros and cons of Dogtra vs. TT? I think I would have a hard time switching, but if it is actually better, I guess I should think about it.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

It might be a regional thing. Up here pro controls are much more popular.

You might check to make sure the Dogtra stuff is expandable. That was the big knock on Dogtra before. If you needed another receiver the whole works had to go to Dogtra for programing. With Pro Controls if a receiver lots it's charge or something you could just program another one in in a matter of a few seconds. No muss no fuss.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Howard N said:


> It might be a regional thing. Up here pro controls are much more popular.
> 
> You might check to make sure the Dogtra stuff is expandable. That was the big knock on Dogtra before. If you needed another receiver the whole works had to go to Dogtra for programing. With Pro Controls if a receiver lots it's charge or something you could just program another one in in a matter of a few seconds. No muss no fuss.


Thats not true of the Dogtra any longer. They are very easy to set up. 

I've used both, and wouldn't be afraid to own either, and use Dogtra. Very easy to set up and use, hold a charge for a long time, have really good range and great sound.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use TT starting this year with wingers. No problems, easy to set up. A thing I just noticed (after I noticed how long they hold a charge) is when you get the low-batt indication, you still have a full day of training left (at least). Its not just a "ha ha, you're screwed!" warning.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Tri-Tronics. The best product and support. American made.

Carol


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I had a Dogtra I ran on my pointer a few years back BUT recently got a TT G3 Basic and LOOOVEEEEE it!


----------

